# 10,000 Monkeys Shots



## gordonbb (Apr 13, 2014)

There is a saying that 10,000 Monkeys on typewriters will eventually type out the works on Shakespeare. With this in mind let me share one of my 10,000 Monkey Shots.

Sometimes a little bit of preparation and dumb blind luck will work out.

I was waiting for my wife to pick up her bib at a race and was trying to keep an eye on the kids who were running around a canal. There was a dragonfly buzzing around and I kept trying to snap off an image but as soon as I brought the camera around he was off again. So I set my 24-105 to 105mm and the aperture to f/6.3 and next time he landed snapped off a couple of exposures not thinking I had a hope in hell of getting any thing useable.

That night reviewing my images from the race I came upon this shot and was amazed:





EOS 7D, 105mm, f/6.3, 1/500


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely shot 8)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 13, 2014)

Two households, both alike in dignity,
In fair Verona, where we lay our scene...

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 13, 2014)

All the more reason to follow your signature line, Jim (I was about to quote it and noticed you have just posted a comment, LOL!).
i.e,. more reason to go out there and shoot.
Lovely shot!


----------



## StephenC (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow great shot. Even if it was 'lucky', your perseverance got the shot.


----------

